# Training treats



## paulag1955

I'm looking for a training treat that's not to expensive that won't give Shasta the runs when used in large large quantities. She seems to have a rather delicate tummy. I use her kibble at home, but if there are going to be any distractions, the kibble just isn't interesting enough. I've tried cheese, chicken jerky, some kind of dog biscuits and hot dogs. She loves then all but...the runs. 

I'd prefer something that doesn't leave a greasy residue on my fingers.


----------



## sagelfn

wellness pure rewards? natural balance rolls?

I use cheese, diced chicken, hot dogs but we don't have issues with poop...


----------



## paulag1955

Thanks for the suggestions. I've never heard of those. Will they have them at PetSmart?


----------



## sagelfn

My local Petsmart just started selling wellness products but they don't carry the natural balance rolls. Petco carries both though.


----------



## Stosh

I use cheese sticks and cubes of cooked chicken- that shouldn't bother her tummy too much. My beagle loved those little oyster crackers- cheap and easy to use. I've also used grapes and diced apples but that might not work for Shasta. I've seen trainers use BilJac, it's kind of like playdoh and has lots of salt but dogs seem to love it.


----------



## Ruthie

My new favorite is Zukes. Their Mini Naturals are great for training, they are really small chewy pieces. The Mini Bakes are a small crunchy treat that can be broken in half. They also make training squares, I forget what they are called. I like to use them for agility when he is doing quick grabs because they are a little bit bigger and save the fingers a little.


----------



## Ruthie

Stosh said:


> I use cheese sticks and cubes of cooked chicken- that shouldn't bother her tummy too much. My beagle loved those little oyster crackers- cheap and easy to use. I've also used grapes and diced apples but that might not work for Shasta. I've seen trainers use BilJac, it's kind of like playdoh and has lots of salt but dogs seem to love it.


Grapes are not good for dogs. Might want to do some reading or ask your vet before using those again.


----------



## shilorio

i use these liver treat sold at pets mart in a red purple bag, sorry i forgot the name...but they work great!!


----------



## jakeandrenee

Natural balance rolls cut in to tiny pieces, you can order a big chub on Amazon and cut into small chunks and freeze and then cut tiny pieces, I usually cut up enough for the week and store in big freezer bag in thr fridge...no greasy fingers, no runs....


----------



## onyx'girl

I use natural balance rolls, string cheese, or block cheese cut small-pea size, mix them together in the baggie.
Keeps the interest and the dog isn't distracted by crunching or chewing some of the other treats I've tried.


----------



## Stosh

My beagle was the one that loved grapes- haven't given one to my gsds, but thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## LaRen616

I love, love, love Wellness Wellbites! They are amazing! My dog will do anything for them!

They come in different flavors like

Beef & Turkey Recipe

Chicken & Lamb Recipe

Chicken & Vension Recipe

Lamb & Salmon Recipe

Turkey & Duck Recipe

Yummmm they smell so good that I almost ate one! :wild:

Wholesome Grains, Fruits & Veggies you can see 
Wheat Free 
Contains No Corn, Soy, or Artificial Colors or Flavors 
2 kinds of fresh meat in each flavor 
Perfect for training, treating or just plain spoiling!

We know you want to show your dog extra love with a treat that is as healthy and wholesome as it is delicious.

Our special little WellBites combine a unique blend of *healthy ingredients* like lamb, salmon, sweet potatoes, apples, blueberries and flaxseed into a soft, tasty and nutritious treat.


----------



## LaRen616

They best part about the Wellness Wellbites is that each treat is a square and I tear it up into 4 pieces, so they last longer.


----------



## paulag1955

Thanks, everyone. The Wellness Wellbites sound like they might be just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Courtney

Mine loves these. We have the liver and peanut butter ones. No poop issues. I also like them because they hold up well during training in my sweaty hands sometimes!

Leerburg | Soft Training Dog Treats


----------



## Runswithdogs

If you want dog specific treats, Trader Joe's has Charlee Bears (liver-flavored treats) that are 3 calories a piece.

My dog also loves goldfish and cereal, we use those for training/practicing things she already knows. For new behaviors, it's cubed cooked chicken, string cheese, hot dogs, and freeze-dried liver. We have to be careful with her, too...too much of the "good" stuff and she gets the runs.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I did cooked chicken until they decided that wasn't good enough so I switched to little smokies.


----------



## smyke

I just bought some beef liver, boiled it and then dried it a bit in the oven. at 50 cents a pound you cant go wrong and Fanta loves them.
but if your dog is sensitive "straight" liver may be too rich.


----------



## JPrice

LaRen616 said:


> I love, love, love Wellness Wellbites! They are amazing! My dog will do anything for them!
> 
> They come in different flavors like
> 
> Beef & Turkey Recipe
> 
> Chicken & Lamb Recipe
> 
> Chicken & Vension Recipe
> 
> Lamb & Salmon Recipe
> 
> Turkey & Duck Recipe
> 
> Yummmm they smell so good that I almost ate one! :wild:
> 
> Wholesome Grains, Fruits & Veggies you can see
> Wheat Free
> Contains No Corn, Soy, or Artificial Colors or Flavors
> 2 kinds of fresh meat in each flavor
> Perfect for training, treating or just plain spoiling!
> 
> We know you want to show your dog extra love with a treat that is as healthy and wholesome as it is delicious.
> 
> Our special little WellBites combine a unique blend of *healthy ingredients* like lamb, salmon, sweet potatoes, apples, blueberries and flaxseed into a soft, tasty and nutritious treat.



Mona is a pretty picky eater, but I just picked up some of these Wellness Wellbites today and she goes absolutely bonkers over them. She's normally really focused, but I've never seen her act quite like this haha. Like Lauren says they will do anything for them!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

paulag1955 said:


> I'm looking for a training treat that's not to expensive that won't give Shasta the runs when used in large large quantities. She seems to have a rather delicate tummy.


It could be the AMOUNT you are giving and not the actual type of treats.

If you are using ALOT of treats when training you want to cut back her regular food a bit.

Overfeeding can cause loose stools.

If I plan to do some serious training sessions and I'm going to be using more than 1 stick of string chese - I cut back the dog's next meal to about half the normal amount.


----------



## gypsyrose

*Grapes???*

i'm sure i read somwere that grapes has caused kidney failure in some dogs. i'm sure it's on the do not let dog eat list.along with chocolate and alot more stuff.


----------

